
Polynomial and Rational Function Approximations for FPGAs - mateevici
https://github.com/sfilip/emethod
======
mateevici
An automatic method for the evaluation of functions via polynomial or rational
approximations, this also project also provides hardware implementations, on
FPGAs.

The approximations are evaluated using Ercegovac's iterative E-method, which
have adapted for state-of-the-art and high-throughput FPGA implementations.

The polynomial and rational function coefficients are computed in such a way
that they not only satisfy the constraints of the E-method, but are also
optimal.

